# Interior - Εντός: μια μεταφραστική απόπειρα



## AoratiMelani (May 3, 2015)

_Μεταφέρω εδώ με ελάχιστες αλλαγές μια ανάρτηση από το μπλογκ μου για να τη μοιραστώ με τους Λεξιλόγους._

Η μετάφραση ποίησης φαντάζει στα μάτια μου ως ο κολοφώνας της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης. Ας πούμε ότι μου φαίνεται πως από όλα τα είδη μετάφρασης είναι αυτό που απαιτεί τη μεγαλύτερη δόση έμπνευσης και τη μικρότερη αναλογικά δόση μόχθου. Αναφέρομαι βέβαια στο γνωστό ρητό talent is five percent inspiration and ninety five percent perspiration και ουδόλως υποτιμώ τον μόχθο των μεταφραστών ποίησης, λέω μόνο ότι εκείνο το άλλο πέντε ή δεκαπέντε τοις εκατό - που δεν κατακτάται με μόχθο ή που απαιτεί ένα άλλο είδος μόχθου - είναι κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας στην ποίηση. 

Για το λόγο αυτό αποτελεί για μένα ένα είδος άπιαστου ονείρου: θα ήθελα πολύ να ασχοληθώ, αλλά δεν το αποτολμώ γιατί φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχω αυτό το κάτι που χρειάζεται. Έχω μεταφράσει κάποια ποιήματα και τραγούδια επαγγελματικά, αλλά ήταν στο πλαίσιο της μετάφρασης μυθιστορημάτων που έτυχε να περιέχουν και τέτοιες αναφορές. Πάντοτε, όποτε τύχαινε κάτι τέτοιο, αν υπήρχε ας πούμε ένα μόνο στιχάκι, μετέφραζα ολόκληρη τη στροφή ή ολόκληρο το ποίημα ή το τραγούδι αν ήταν μικρό, ώστε το στιχάκι να αποτελεί μέρος του όλου, να μην είναι κάτι ξεκομμένο. Ερασιτεχνικά έχω μεταφράσει αρκετά, πάντοτε όμως ένιωθα μεγάλη ανασφάλεια για το αποτέλεσμα. Οι μεταφράσεις αυτές ήταν όλες από τα Ισπανικά προς τα Ελληνικά. Ποτέ δεν έτυχε να καταπιαστώ με Αγγλικά ούτε να κάνω αυτό που λένε "αντίστροφη" μετάφραση, δηλαδή από τη μητρική μου γλώσσα προς κάποια άλλη.

Πριν από λίγους μήνες είχα τη χαρά να μεταφράσω ένα ποίημα από τα Ισπανικά στα Αγγλικά και να το δω μάλιστα δημοσιευμένο. Χάρη στη μεσολάβηση ενός φίλου (τον οποίο ευχαριστώ θερμά και για τις διορθώσεις στην παρούσα ανάρτηση), συνεργάστηκα με τον ζωγράφο και φωτογράφο Δημήτρη Γέρο για τη μετάφραση της αλληλογραφίας που αφορούσε την έκδοση του βιβλίου του _Dimitris Yeros Photographing Gabriel García Márquez_ από τις εκδόσεις Kerber. Στο βιβλίο αυτό, με φωτογραφίες του Γκαρσία Μάρκες από τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του στον προσωπικό του χώρο, περιλαμβάνεται και η φωτογραφία ενός χειρόγραφου ποιήματος που υπήρχε καδραρισμένο στο σπίτι του. 

Πρόκειται για το ποίημα *Interior* του Κολομβιανού ποιητή Εδουάρδο Καρράνσα (Eduardo Carranza). Έχει δημοσιευτεί στη συλλογή ποιημάτων του Los pasos contados.

Υπάρχει μια αναφορά στο ποίημα σε αυτό το κείμενο του Γκαρσία Μάρκες, που αφορά την 70ή επέτειο των γενεθλίων του πρώην προέδρου της Κολομβίας Μπελισάριο Μπετανκούρ και που προσυπογράφεται από πολλούς ποιητές, μεταξύ αυτών και από την κόρη τού Καρράνσα, Μαρία Μερσέδες - επίσης ποιήτρια. 

Πολλά είπαμε όμως και η εισαγωγή κατάντησε μακρύτερη από το ποίημα. Μάλλον θα φταίει η ανασφάλειά μου και η απροθυμία μου να το εκθέσω στην κρίση σας. Άντε λοιπόν, ας κάνουμε τη βουτιά.

INTERIOR

The eyes that look at you
through the domestic angels
of the steaming soup.
In the bright bottle
the wine nightingale sings.

The visible shines and tinkles
in the fruit, the clock, the porcelain.
The bread spreads its cereal hand
on the tablecloth. The flowers.
In the old engraving, playing the harp,
a girl of the nineteenth century.
The cigarette seems to raise
your hand. And a door ajar
leads to the silent, polished lounge:
beyond it one senses an orchard
or maybe the memory of a garden.
In the mirror you look already absent.
Everything pauses for an instant
and we listen, absorbed, to the invisible
of the night that opens to our daydream.
A far country arrives with the coffee.

Time is powerless.
All these are things immortal.

INTERIOR

Los ojos que se miran
a través de los ángeles domésticos
del humo de la sopa.
En la botella brilladora canta
el ruiseñor del vino.

Reluce y tintinea lo visible
en la fruta, el reloj, la porcelana.
El pan abre su mano cereal
sobre el mantel. Las flores.
En el grabado antiguo toca el arpa
una muchacha de mil ochocientos.
El cigarrillo como que te asciende
la mano. Y una puerta se entreabre
sobre la sala silenciosa y tersa:
y más allá un huerto se presiente
o tal vez el recuerdo de un jardín.
En el espejo estás ya como ausente.
Por un instante se detiene todo
y escuchamos, absortos, lo invisible
de la noche que se abre a nuestro ensueño.
Con el café llega un país lejano.

El tiempo nada puede.
Todas estas son cosas inmortales.

Ακολουθεί μια προσπάθεια μεταφοράς στα Ελληνικά. Είναι παράξενο, αλλά μου φάνηκε πιο δύσκολο απ' ό,τι η μετάφραση προς τα Αγγλικά. Η κοινή ρίζα των λατινικών όσο να 'ναι βοηθάει, οι σύντομες φόρμες της γλώσσας επίσης. Επίσης το ελληνικό είναι λιγότερο πιστό - με την έννοια της κυριολεξίας - στο πρωτότυπο. Προτίμησα να κρατήσω τη μουσικότητα και την αίσθηση, παρά να "σέρνομαι πίσω από το νόημα, με οποιοδήποτε τίμημα" που λέει κι ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο.

Νιώθω λιγάκι αμήχανα που το δημοσιεύω. Όταν μεταφράζω στίχους, από τη μία νιώθω περήφανη και χαρούμενη, από την άλλη ντρέπομαι, σαν να κάνω κάτι απρεπές και ανάρμοστο, κάτι απαγορευμένο, κάποια αταξία. Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι "δεν είναι για μένα αυτά". Τέλος πάντων μην σας κουράζω άλλο με τα ψυχοβγαλτικά μου. Δείτε το ποίημα και βγάλτε μόνοι σας συμπέρασμα αν είναι αυτά για μένα ή δεν είναι.

ΕΝΤΟΣ

Τα μάτια που κοιτάζονται
μέσ’ απ’ τους σπιτικούς αγγέλους
του αχνού της σούπας.
Στη λαμπερή μποτίλια τραγουδά
το αηδόνι του κρασιού.

Αστράφτει, κουδουνίζει το ορατό
στα φρούτα, το ρολόι, την πορσελάνη.
Το ψωμί απλώνει το σταρένιο χέρι του
στο τραπέζι. Τα λουλούδια.
Στο παλιό κάδρο παίζει άρπα
μια κοπέλα του περασμένου αιώνα.
Το τσιγάρο σαν ν' ανασηκώνει
το χέρι σου. Μια πόρτα μισανοίγει
στη σιωπηλή, λουστραρισμένη σάλα:
πιο πέρα η αίσθηση ενός περιβολιού
ή ίσως η ανάμνηση ενός κήπου.
Στον καθρέφτη μοιάζεις κιόλας απούσα.
Για μια στιγμή όλα κοντοστέκουν
προσηλωμένοι ακούμε το αόρατο
της νύχτας μες στο ονειροπόλημά μας.
Ο καφές φέρνει μια χώρα μακρινή.

Ο χρόνος είναι ανήμπορος.
Όλα τούτα είναι πράγματα αθάνατα.


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> _..._ Δείτε το ποίημα και βγάλτε μόνοι σας συμπέρασμα αν είναι αυτά για μένα ή δεν είναι. ...



Εγώ λέω πως είναι, όχι μόνο από αυτό το δείγμα αλλά κι από άλλα, έμμετρα, Μελάνη, και να κάνεις συχνά βουτιές στο μελανοδοχείο σου, εντός κι από καρδιάς. 



AoratiMelani said:


> Ο καφές φέρνει μια χώρα μακρινή.



Ojalá Que Llueva Café - Juan Luis Guerra






Ojalá que llueva café en el campo
Que caiga un aguacero de yuca y te
Del cielo una jarrita de queso blanco
Y al sur una montaña de berro y miel
Ojalá que llueva café



AoratiMelani said:


> Ο χρόνος είναι ανήμπορος.
> Όλα τούτα είναι πράγματα αθάνατα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2015)

Ποτέ δεν θα νιώσεις ασφάλεια στη μετάφραση της λογοτεχνίας και, πολύ περισσότερο, της ποίησης. :)

Εγώ τη λάτρεψα τη μετάφραση, πάντως, και προσπάθησα μάλιστα να αντιπαραβάλω τις δυο γνωστές μου γλώσσες με τα ισπανικά, να προσπαθήσω να προφέρω σιωπηλά και να ακούσω _το αηδόνι του κρασιού_. Από εμένα, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες αυτή τη δουλειά σου μαζί μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 3, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια. :blush:

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα, daeman! Έναν Χιλιάνο ναυτικό που τα είχα πριν από εικοσιπέντε χρόνια και μου είχε χαρίσει μια κασέτα (μουσειακό είδος πλέον) με αυτό το κομμάτι. Τότε που πήγαινα στον Νείλο, πίσω από το Χίλτον, για να χορέψω σάλσα και μάθαινα χορό και Ισπανικά straight from the horse's mouth που λέει ο λόγος. 

Ένα άλλο κομμάτι, από το ίδιο άλμπουμ (κι εγώ ακόμη ψάχνω να βγάλω βίζα για το όνειρο):


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποτέ δεν θα νιώσεις ασφάλεια στη μετάφραση της λογοτεχνίας και, πολύ περισσότερο, της ποίησης.
> ...



Έτσι. Και αν νιώσεις, υπερβολική μάλιστα, την πάτησες.



AoratiMelani said:


> ... Τι μου θύμισες τώρα, daeman! ...



Αφού σου άρεσε το «Μακάρι να 'βρεχε καφέ», ορίστε δυο εκτελέσεις από τους Café Tacvba, πιο πρόσφατες, εκεί κι εκεί.

Βρέχει καφέ στη στράτα μου
φωτιά μου 'χει ανάψει
Κι η ευωδιά απ' τα νιάτα μου
να ζει δεν έχει πάψει


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2015)

Μου άρεσαν πολύ και οι δύο μεταφράσεις. 

Θα ήθελα μόνο να ρωτήσω κάτι. Για τον τίτλο στα ελληνικά: εκείνο το interior είναι «εντός», το επίρρημα, ή μήπως σημαίνει «εσωτερικό», δηλαδή εσωτερικό σπιτιού; Αφού το ποίημα περιγράφει μια σκηνή εσωτερικού;

Συγχώρεσέ μου κι ένα δεύτερο ερώτημα: :) Οι ángeles domésticos τι ακριβώς είναι; Μήπως τα αγαλματάκια των αγίων στο οικογενειακό εικονοστάσι; Κάτι ανάλογο με τους αρχαίους εφέστιους θεούς; Δηλαδή μήπως στα ελληνικά θα το μεταφέραμε «εικονίσματα στο εικονοστάσι»;

Ευχαριστούμε, Αόρατη Μελάνη.

Υ.Γ. Εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο τραγούδι να βάλω για αντιχάρισμα, θα βάλω λοιπόν μια εικόνα του Γέρου που μου άρεσε:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2015)

Ναι, εσωτερικό σπιτιού είναι. Απλώς μου άρεσε περισσότερο το "εντός".

Αν πρέπει να το αναλύσω, θα πω μάλλον ότι το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού μου δίνει την αίσθηση του εσωτερικού μας κόσμου, τα μύχια της ψυχής που βρίσκονται εντός μας, κάτι τέτοιο. Θα πω ακόμη πως η λέξη "εσωτερικό" στα Ελληνικά δεν μου αφήνει την ίδια αίσθηση με το interior, χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω κάπως.

Το ángeles domésticos δεν νομίζω να έχει καμία σχέση με εικονοστάσι. Ποτέ μου δεν συνάντησα μια τέτοια συσχέτιση. Προφανώς δεν τα ξέρω και όλα, θα μπορούσε να ισχύει και να μου διαφεύγει, απ' όσο βλέπω όμως ψάχνοντας η μόνη συσχέτιση που υπάρχει είναι με τις νοικοκυρές και τις οικιακές βοηθούς, ως μεταφορά. Εγώ το εξέλαβα ως αναφορά σε φύλακες αγγέλους του σπιτιού, μπορεί όμως και να μου διαφεύγει κάτι. (EDIT: ψάχνοντας βρήκα εδώ οδηγίες για το πώς να καλοπιάνουμε τους ángeles domésticos που προστατεύουν το σπίτι: τους αφήνουμε ένα ποτήρι νερό κι ένα κερί κόκκινο ή χρυσό  ).

Πάντως βρήκα κι άλλες αναφορές σε σπιτικους αγγέλους στη λογοτεχνία, μεταξύ αυτών ένα ποίημα του Αλφόνσο Ρέγιες: Ángeles. Όταν αδειάσω μπορεί να καταπιαστώ και μ' αυτό. :)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όταν αδειάσω, μπορεί να καταπιαστώ και μ' αυτό. :)



Καλημέρα. Μη μας απειλείς. Να αδειάσεις και να καταπιαστείς! :) :up: :up:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 3, 2015)

Τώρα αδειάζω, αλλά έχω τόσα άλλα που είχαν μείνει στον πάγο περιμένοντας να αδειάσω, ώστε αυτό είναι ακόμη πολύ πίσω στην ουρά.

Εν τω μεταξύ μου έκαναν την τιμή να αναρτήσουν τη μετάφρασή μου στον Φιλάδελφο μαζί με ένα συνοδευτικό κείμενο που έγραψα (σε κατάσταση υπνοβασίας, ομολογώ, αλλά δεν βγήκε κι άσχημο). Πολλές ευχαριστίες σε όσους ασχολήθηκαν (και στον αφανή επιμελητή μεταξύ άλλων ;) ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Ωραία αυτά που γράφεις για την ποίηση και τη μετάφρασή της. Και για τη μουσικότητά της. Συχνό πρόβλημα: να γράφει ο ποιητής αντάντε και να μεταφράζει ο άλλος αλέγκρο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 3, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια, Αόρατη Μελάνη για την ανάρτηση στον Φιλάδελφο. Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα λες. Και σ' άλλες απόπειρες με υγεία! :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Εν τω μεταξύ μου έκαναν την τιμή να αναρτήσουν τη μετάφρασή μου στον Φιλάδελφο μαζί με ένα συνοδευτικό κείμενο που έγραψα (σε κατάσταση υπνοβασίας, ομολογώ, αλλά δεν βγήκε κι άσχημο). ...



Δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση το έγραψες, αλλά καθώς διάβαζα το κείμενο κι έφτασα στο παρακάτω κομμάτι, εγώ έπαθα ένα ντεζαβού (κι ο δαίμονάς μου αναρωτιόταν πότε και πώς κατάφερα να καταγράψω τη μέθοδό του χωρίς να με πάρει είδηση):

Ειδικά στην ποίηση, έχουμε να μεριμνήσουμε για τη διατήρηση ενός πολύ ιδιαίτερου στοιχείου ζωτικής σημασίας: τη μουσικότητα. Αναφέρομαι σε όλα τα μορφολογικά στοιχεία που δίνουν στο ποίημα τον ιδιαίτερο χαρακτήρα του, είτε είναι ρυθμός, είτε μέτρο, είτε ομοιοκαταληξία, είτε παρήχηση, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Και στον πεζό λόγο υπάρχει βεβαίως μουσικότητα, αλλά ο ρόλος της στην συνολική αίσθηση του κειμένου είναι μικρότερος και η απόδοσή της κατά κανόνα ευκολότερη (φυσικά υπάρχουν και τρανταχτές εξαιρέσεις). Ενώ *στο ποίημα η μουσικότητα είναι κεντρικό στοιχείο: αν χαθεί αυτή, δεν μιλάμε πλέον για ποίημα*.

Προσωπικά ενστερνίζομαι την άποψη ότι *στην μετάφραση της ποίησης προτεραιότητα είναι να κρατήσουμε τη μουσικότητα και την αίσθηση*, έστω κι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα χάσουμε κάτι από το «νόημα». Ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο στο βιβλίο του «Επιμύθιο στο Όνομα του Ρόδου» σχολιάζει πόσο ανυπόφορο είναι να απαγγέλλουμε ποιήματα αγνοώντας το μέτρο του στίχου, σαν να διαβάζαμε πρόζα, προκειμένου να σταθούμε στο περιεχόμενο. Επισημαίνει ότι για να διαβαστεί ένα ποίημα πρέπει να δεχτούμε τον μελωδικό ρυθμό που θέλησε ο ποιητής. Λέει χαρακτηριστικά ότι είναι καλύτερα να απαγγέλλεις Δάντη σαν να ήταν στιχάκια ημερολογίων παρά να σέρνεσαι πίσω από το νόημα, με οποιοδήποτε τίμημα. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που ισχύει για την απαγγελία, ισχύει τηρουμένων των αναλογιών και για τη μετάφραση. Ίσως να μην είναι πάντα εφικτό να κρατήσουμε το μέτρο που επέλεξε ο ποιητής για το πρωτότυπο, χρειάζεται όμως να υπάρχει μέτρο και χρειάζεται να δημιουργεί την ίδια αίσθηση με κάποιον τρόπο (φερ’ ειπείν, αν μεταφράζουμε ένα δημοτικό τραγούδι, ίσως επιλέξουμε μια συνήθη φόρμα δημοτικού τραγουδιού της γλώσσας στόχου για το μετάφρασμα, έστω κι αν αυτή η φόρμα διαφέρει από εκείνη της γλώσσας πηγής, διότι θα δημιουργήσει στον αναγνώστη την αντίστοιχη εντύπωση). Σίγουρα το νόημα είναι ουσιώδες, στην πραγματικότητα όμως μεγάλο μέρος του νοήματος στην ποίηση μεταφέρεται μέσα από τη μουσικότητα. Χωρίς αυτήν αλλοιώνεται σε βαθμό τέτοιο ώστε να χάνουμε τον στόχο της μετάφρασης.

Γι’ αυτό όταν καταγίνομαι με στίχους, είτε ποιήματα είτε τραγούδια, *αφήνω λίγο κατά μέρος το περίφημο «τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής» και ακούω, απλώς ακούω. Διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω μέσα μου τους στίχους, λικνίζομαι στον ρυθμό τους, χορεύω με το νου μου. Αφήνω τη μουσική τους να με κατακλύσει.* Μπορεί να το αφήσω να τριγυρίζει στο μυαλό μου για λίγη ώρα ή για μέρες. Ώσπου να έρθει η στιγμή που μπορώ να το τραγουδήσω στην άλλη γλώσσα. Και τότε κάθομαι και γράφω – γρήγορα, ρυθμικά, χωρίς παύσεις. Κάποιος που θα με δει θα νομίσει ίσως ότι βιάζομαι, στην πραγματικότητα όμως ακολουθώ απλώς τον ρυθμό των στίχων. *Δεν κάθομαι να σκεφτώ, επειδή έχω ήδη σκεφτεί –* *ή μάλλον έχω νιώσει* – και τώρα είναι η στιγμή της σύνθεσης. Αν κάτι δεν μου βγαίνει αμέσως αυθόρμητα, το αφήνω κενό για να το ξαναδώ αργότερα, ώστε να μη χάσω τη ροή.

Αφού απλώσω στο χαρτί την πρώτη αυτή εκδοχή, διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το μεταφρασμένο κείμενο. *Το ακούω, το αισθάνομαι, κοιτάζω να δω αν μου αφήνει την ίδια αίσθηση που μου άφησε και το πρωτότυπο.* Κάνω διορθώσεις, αλλαγές όπου κρίνω ότι χρειάζεται – συνήθως λίγες. Κάποιες φορές κολλάω σε κάποια λέξη ή φράση και τότε την αφήνω για να την ξαναδώ άλλη στιγμή. Να φύγει λίγο το μυαλό, να πάει σε άλλα πράγματα και να ξαναγυρίσει.

Όταν ολοκληρωθεί κι αυτή η διαδικασία, ξαναδιαβάζω το πρωτότυπο και μαζί το μετάφρασμα. Τρεις, τέσσερις, πέντε, έξι φορές, όσες χρειαστεί για να βεβαιωθώ ότι ακούγονται όσο το δυνατόν πιο όμοια – όχι όμως περισσότερες. Από μια στιγμή και μετά η πολλή επανεξέταση είτε γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος, είτε γυρίζει σε ανάλυση.


Το ενστερνίζομαι, λοιπόν, όπως το εφαρμόζω χρόνια τώρα, χωρίς να το περιγράψω.






Μπράβο κι ευχαριστώ, κι εσένα και τον Φιλάδελφο. Music to my ears.

Μια που λέμε για μουσική, άλλο ένα τέχνασμα που μπορεί να βοηθήσει: πολλές φορές, προσπαθώ να βρω κάποιο τραγούδι που ξέρω καλά τη μελωδία, τον ρυθμό και το μέτρο του, τέτοιο ώστε να ταιριάζει με τους στίχους που μεταφράζω. Από κει κι έπειτα, όση ώρα μεταφράζω ή το σκέφτομαι, τραγουδώ τους στίχους του μεταφραστέου και του μεταφράσματος πάνω σ' αυτό το τραγούδι, νοερά (ή μεγαλόφωνα, αν δεν βρίσκεται κανείς σε απόσταση ακοής), και η όλη διαδικασία γίνεται και πιο εύκολη και πιο ευχάριστη. Αρκεί να βρεθεί το κατάλληλο χνάρι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2015)

Ρε παιδιά, λείπει ένα Like από τη Λεξιλογία! Πολλά μπράβο, Μελάνη!


----------

